# Indoor to Outdoor Rabbits?



## BrittsBunny (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

It's been awhile since I've been on here last...and I've got a huge update, but I'll save that for later.

As for this forum topic, I am wondering if it is possible? My boyfriend and I are thinking about building a rabbit hutch/play pen for my two buns...though they have never been kept outdoors before (as far as I know). They are pretty domestic. Also, I have a concern of keeping them outdoors because I live in Florida and it's very hot, wet, and buggy; and during the Fall/Winter months, it gets pretty cold. 

Does anyone have an opinions/suggestions?

I *CAN* keep them in my boyfriend's house, but I almost would feel better if they were kept safe in some sort of hutch. Of course I would let them out to play whenever I could (or have my boyfriend let them out). See, I am having a bit of a problem because I thought I would be moving to a pet-friendly apartment, but turns out, my parents think it would be best for me to stay where I'm at...and I already got a $100 fine for having my rabbits there...and they've been staying at my grandparents' apartment meanwhile...though they don't have much space at all and I need to take them elsewhere. I thought about giving them back to the Rabbit Rescue, but I am just hesitating because I really do love them both very much, so *I am looking at ALL options first*. In the end, I just want to do what's best for them. I just want them to be happy and healthy. This has been a very tough time for me, so please don't flame. I need as much support/advice as I can get. I love my buns, and it absolutely breaks my heart to think that I might have to give them up.


----------



## Dulmit (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a similar problem at college. Many times talking with the landlord will help a great deal and you can work out an arrangement. People are generally very accommodating as long as you are very polite and are willing to cough up a little more for a security deposit. You can also look into getting them classified as "service animals". It is a PAIN to do, but a friend of mine was able to do it for his cat (basically gets around pet policies and is protected by the Americans with disabilities act). 
As for the outside option I do not have any experience.

Best of luck in finding a solution which works for you.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 10, 2010)

I keep our rabbit yankee outside though she comes in when it is really extreme out.Rabbits do better in cold then they do in heat and this summer here in jersey has had some hot ones.I think Florida "cold" would be fine though

One big thing to keep in mind is they will need to be transitioned to the outside because just sticking the bunny out without it being used to different temperatures will stress them out.

This is what i have Yankee in right now i plan on going bigger and better though


----------



## Suz (Aug 10, 2010)

That's way too small for a little girl. And you should put a Nintendo DS or Barbie in there for stimlation at minimum


----------



## Milly_Molly2 (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with indoor rabbits being put outdoors, as long as you don't put them out when the indoor temperature and the outdoor temperature are very different (ie during the winter when indoors is warm and outdoors is very cold). Can you tell us what temperatures your area reaching to in summer and winter? Rabbits cope very well with cold temperatures, as long as they are used to it and grow a thick winter coat. Mine are out all year round although we don't have extremes of temperature here.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 10, 2010)

I understand your dilemma. Even though your parents think it would be best to stay where you're at, I would still look at other housing options where you can keep your buns indoors. The Florida climate is terrible for buns. Especially with the summer heat. If there is any way possible to keep the buns indoors, I would go with that. Being indoor pets, I'm not sure they would understand suddendly being put outside. Some may have a different opinion, but I think that indoor bunnies have longer lives than outdoor bunnies. If an outdoor hutch is your only solution to keeping your bunnies, then I understand.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Aug 10, 2010)

slavetoabunny wrote:


> I understand your dilemma. Even though your parents think it would be best to stay where you're at, I would still look at other housing options where you can keep your buns indoors. The Florida climate is terrible for buns. Especially with the summer heat. If there is any way possible to keep the buns indoors, I would go with that. Being indoor pets, I'm not sure they would understand suddendly being put outside. Some may have a different opinion, but I think that indoor bunnies have longer lives than outdoor bunnies. If an outdoor hutch is your only solution to keeping your bunnies, then I understand.



Believe me, I am dying here with the thought of not having my bunnies romp around my room like they use to. I feel so bad for them being cooped up in their pen. I am contemplating just keeping my rabbits in my boyfriend's spare room...therefore they will be kept indoors and out of harm's way. I still would like to build them an outdoor hutch/playpen so that they can get some fresh air. However, I do worry about my boyfriend's puppy getting into the room and messing with the buns. I don't think she would purposely hurt them, but she is rowdy. Of course I would want the doors closed at all times. I just worry because I am not out at my boyfriend's all the time. I know he'll care for them, but I just worry when I live 30 minutes away.

I know I am in a tough spot and I am running out of options. I looked at other pet-friend apartments and they were asking $200-$300 deposits, and we can't afford that right now (especially when I already have a horse), plus $15-20 dollars a month to just keep the bunnies. Most of the apartment complexes around here are like that. It's very frustrating. I wish I could convince my apartment to let me keep them for a reasonable rate. It would make things oh so much easier.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Aug 10, 2010)

*Suz wrote: *


> That's way too small for a little girl. And you should put a Nintendo DS or Barbie in there for stimlation at minimum


hahaha believe it or not she'd rather have the bunny than a barbie


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 11, 2010)

I was so very sorry to hear from GRR today that you are surrendering both of your bunnies to rescue. I'm sure it was a heart-breaking decision. Be assured they will be very well taken care of. {{{HUGS}}}} I know that you will miss them very much.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 13, 2010)

for your fur-kids -:- Live long, be healthy, and never forget who loves you. :hearts From the start and forever after.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Brittany  This is hard... :hug:


----------



## BrittsBunny (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the support.

I got a call from the rescue today, and they have a spot opening...although it looks like Aura aka *Feline* will be the only one going back to GRR. 

Unfortunately, Aura and Wrangler have been fighting quite violently the last couple of days, and as for tonight, they have been separated. Aura bit Wrangler on the neck and drew a good amount of blood. The other day, a good chunk of Aura's fur had come out, probably from the result of Wrangler.I don't understand why they have all of sudden started fighting. But when I arrived at my grandparents' apartment today, their pen was an absolute disaster. I watched them for a little bit to see what all was going on, and Aura was not letting Wrangler in the hay/feed box without trying to attack him (yet now and then they would still nuzzle/groom each other?) I am clueless. I just don't want either one of them to get hurt.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Brittany - we just barely missed each other today at Betsy's when you were dropping off Aura. My husband and I were the people arriving in the white HHR as you were leaving.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Aug 23, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Hey Brittany - we just barely missed each other today at Betsy's when you were dropping off Aura. My husband and I were the people arriving in the white HHR as you were leaving.


Oh wowreally??? Aww I would have loved to have met you!!

But yeah, it was bittersweet...Aura was such a sweetheart...I truly wish things had worked out better...I just hope and pray she gets a loving, permanent home!


----------

